# Hornsea Peleton, new cycling club



## Soltydog (15 Aug 2014)

I noticed on social media a new cycling club, Hornsea Peleton, starting up. First ride is tomorrow, Saturday 16th, setting off from Freeport at 8am https://www.facebook.com/events/1446956465578565/ 60km route of the WFK sportive, nice & flat 
I'm off along to see how it is.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Oct 2014)

Been out with these guys & girls a few times now & it's a very friendly bunch. if anyone local is interested there's a 'brisk' ride ave approx 18mph on Saturdays & a slower ride to suit all abilities (think this week ave speed was 12mph not including stops) on Sundays. Leave WFK at Freeport hornsea 8.30am


----------

